# Euro shops ????



## newtospain (Aug 13, 2010)

I have only just recently moved to the Denia area - i am currently renting whilst i find my dream place !!! - I must say i am shocked at the price of some items - shampoo etc
Does anybody know if there is a Euro store in the Denia area - and surroundings ?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

newtospain said:


> I have only just recently moved to the Denia area - i am currently renting whilst i find my dream place !!! - I must say i am shocked at the price of some items - shampoo etc
> Does anybody know if there is a Euro store in the Denia area - and surroundings ?


Welcome to the forum

Go to one of the chinese shops ...... you can get a big bottle of shampoo / conditioner for less than €1


----------



## newtospain (Aug 13, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> Go to one of the chinese shops ...... you can get a big bottle of shampoo / conditioner for less than €1



Thanks for that - you dont happen to know where any are do you - i dont like searching around (just getting familiar with driving on the other side of the road) so not that confident - if you could give me a landmark to work towards that would be a great help


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Why not shop in Mercadona etc and buy the Own Brand items ?, instead of supporting that Chinese tat.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

playamonte said:


> Why not shop in Mercadona etc and buy the Own Brand items ?, instead of supporting that Chinese tat.


Quite. You might find you had hair after using them too.
There is generally a good reason why some things are cheap....
Own Brand items, even toiletries, are good quality here, we've found.
There are some things you should never economise on, toiletries and dentists being just two of them...
But did not the OP research such basic things before relocating


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Quite. You might find you had hair after using them too.
> There is generally a good reason why some things are cheap....
> Own Brand items, even toiletries, are good quality here, we've found.
> There are some things you should never economise on, toiletries and dentists being just two of them...
> But did not the OP research such basic things before relocating


I always use the cheapest stuff from Mercadona and my hairs fine

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> I always use the cheapest stuff from Mercadona and my hairs fine
> 
> Jo xxx


I said 'some things'.....and yes, MD stuff is OK. But then maybe, as with many companies in the UK, it's made by brand name companies and marketed by MD with their own packaging.
I remember being told by a Sainsburys Manager once that most of their 'own brand' stuff was own brand in packaging only.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> I said 'some things'.....and yes, MD stuff is OK. But then maybe, as with many companies in the UK, it's made by brand name companies and marketed by MD with their own packaging.
> I remember being told by a Sainsburys Manager once that most of their 'own brand' stuff was own brand in packaging only.


the manufacturer's term for it is "private label" products almost exactly the same stuff, only in the customers packaging.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dunmovin said:


> the manufacturer's term for it is "private label" products almost exactly the same stuff, only in the customers packaging.



I've been known to wash my hair in washing up liquid. As long as I use a conditioner (usually a cheap one) you'd never know!!! I'm such a skinflint!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> the manufacturer's term for it is "private label" products almost exactly the same stuff, only in the customers packaging.


I have this vision of a huge sweatshop in Thailand or somewhere, with hundreds of machinists working away on the same basic pair of jeans.....and then some get fancy details and labels saying 'Ralph Lauren Polo', 'Armani' , 'Calvin Klein' or 'Earl' or whatever the latest trendy jeans are with price tags starting at 80 euros for the cheapest...
And others have Tesco (Florence and Fred), Asda or New Look labels and retail for 10 euros....
I also read that the actual manufacturing/marketing cost of a scent retailing at £60 is less than £10 but people wouldn't buy it if the price were only £15 say as they wouldn't enjoy the frisson that comes with purchasing what appears to be a 'luxury' product.
I confess to occasionally getting suckered into that kind of purchase....


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> *I have this vision of a huge sweatshop in Thailand or somewhere, with hundreds of machinists working away on the same basic pair of jeans.....and then some get fancy details and labels saying 'Ralph Lauren Polo', 'Armani' , 'Calvin Klein' or 'Earl' or whatever the latest trendy jeans are with price tags starting at 80 euros for the cheapest...*
> And others have Tesco (Florence and Fred), Asda or New Look labels and retail for 10 euros....
> I also read that the actual manufacturing/marketing cost of a scent retailing at £60 is less than £10 but people wouldn't buy it if the price were only £15 say as they wouldn't enjoy the frisson that comes with purchasing what appears to be a 'luxury' product.
> I confess to occasionally getting suckered into that kind of purchase....


I have worked in the garment trade in the far east and altough there are many operations like you envisage, they are not all like that. The company I worked for produced amny private label products for many well Known UK Retail chains.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> I have worked in the garment trade in the far east and altough there are many operations like you envisage, they are not all like that. The company I worked for produced amny private label products for many well Known UK Retail chains.


So I haven't been ripped off _all_ the time, then


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> So I haven't been ripped off _all_ the time, then


only when the wash label has the words Country of orgin: Product of more than one country.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> Go to one of the chinese shops ...... you can get a big bottle of shampoo / conditioner for less than €1


Iceland in Javea often has special offers on a lot of stuff

they have some Alberto Balsam stuff at 1.25 or 1.35 at the mo


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

playamonte said:


> Why not shop in Mercadona etc and buy the Own Brand items ?, instead of supporting that Chinese tat.


so very good

my hairdresser reckons the Stylius (own Mercadona brand) hair & beauty range is better than many expensive ranges


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

The lidl own brand 'Cien' is very good and great value for money. My OH doesn't rate their razors however (Gibellini or something silly). Aldi do their own brand stuff as well and we've used that to no ill effect...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

lynn said:


> The lidl own brand 'Cien' is very good and great value for money. My OH doesn't rate their razors however (Gibellini or something silly). Aldi do their own brand stuff as well and we've used that to no ill effect...


Don't know about here, our nearest Lidl and Aldi are a forty minute drive away -but if you look carefully you can get major bargains of all kinds of things, not just groceries, in UK Aldi and Lidl. 
We got garden furniture for less than half the price the identical furniture was priced at in our local garden centre.
The only irritating thing was that they only took cash, no cards. Is it the same here?


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> Don't know about here, our nearest Lidl and Aldi are a forty minute drive away -but if you look carefully you can get major bargains of all kinds of things, not just groceries, in UK Aldi and Lidl.
> We got garden furniture for less than half the price the identical furniture was priced at in our local garden centre.
> The only irritating thing was that they only took cash, no cards. Is it the same here?


No, they have now started to take cards, but tbh, most customers still use cash as we've got so used to it now! I have bought electrical appliances, shoes, garden furniture etc etc very very cheap.. I do most of my weekly shop there as well, with top ups from other stores. I'm feeding five extremely greedy individuals in my house, so we are very price conscious, and with some trial and error we have identified the food products that are cheap and very good..


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There are some very wise owls in this thread! Buying expensive branded goods is just a good way of making very rich people even richer.

Shampoo and washing-up liquid are virtually the same, chemically speaking. Use baby lotion instead of moisturiser/after-sun/handcream etc etc. Put olive oil on your hair to condition it (think of those shiny Spanish tresses!) and slices of cucumber to refresh tired eyes. Wearing a sun-hat is far more effective at preventing wrinkles than anti-ageing cream ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> There are some very wise owls in this thread! Buying expensive branded goods is just a good way of making very rich people even richer.
> 
> Shampoo and washing-up liquid are virtually the same, chemically speaking. Use baby lotion instead of moisturiser/after-sun/handcream etc etc. Put olive oil on your hair to condition it (think of those shiny Spanish tresses!) and slices of cucumber to refresh tired eyes. Wearing a sun-hat is far more effective at preventing wrinkles than anti-ageing cream ...


How true! My grandmother lived until she was ninety and always washed her hair in rainwater and old-fashioned Palmolive shampoo in little sachets. Her hair was so soft and clean and white.. She boasted that she had never used cosmetics -just a little Ponds -and in her younger days she was very good-looking. As an old woman she was quite striking.
She ate healthily, never smoked and drank only a bottle of stout before going to bed. Never spent a day in hospital until she fell and broke her femur aged 88 - but she recovered fully!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> There are some very wise owls in this thread! Buying expensive branded goods is just a good way of making very rich people even richer.
> 
> Shampoo and washing-up liquid are virtually the same, chemically speaking. Use baby lotion instead of moisturiser/after-sun/handcream etc etc. Put olive oil on your hair to condition it (think of those shiny Spanish tresses!) and slices of cucumber to refresh tired eyes. Wearing a sun-hat is far more effective at preventing wrinkles than anti-ageing cream ...


I have a theory that you shouldnt put products on your skin that you wouldnt inwardly digest! 60% of what goes on your skin is absorbed!! I wont say I stick to it rigidly, but I try not to use too many chemicals!!

Sadly, my skin and wrinkles is a lost cause. I lost a lot of weight a few years ago and my skin has never "de-stretched"!! I've had a tummy tuck and am now plotting a face lift, a thigh lift, a boob lift, an upper arm lift, a bum lift........... well I can dream!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

jojo said:


> I have a theory that you shouldnt put products on your skin that you wouldnt inwardly digest! 60% of what goes on your skin is absorbed!! I wont say I stick to it rigidly, but I try not to use too many chemicals!!
> 
> Sadly, my skin and wrinkles is a lost cause. I lost a lot of weight a few years ago and my skin has never "de-stretched"!! I've had a tummy tuck and am now plotting a face lift, a thigh lift, a boob lift, an upper arm lift, a bum lift........... well I can dream!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Well Jo, as you were looking for the silver lining to moving back to the UK, maybe this is one: 
the money you will be saving in school fees can be put to much better use paying for the cosmetic surgeon's fees! although I don't personally think you need any of those procedures doing as you look fab as you are xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lynn said:


> Well Jo, as you were looking for the silver lining to moving back to the UK, maybe this is one:
> the money you will be saving in school fees can be put to much better use paying for the cosmetic surgeon's fees! although I don't personally think you need any of those procedures doing as you look fab as you are xx



LOL, thanks for that!!! Hhhhmmm, I wonder how that will look. Mother forfeits her sons education for a very expensive full body lift :eyebrows: 

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> I have a theory that you shouldnt put products on your skin that you wouldnt inwardly digest!Jo xxx


Do you eat soap or just not wash with it?:confused2::lol:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jimenato said:


> Do you eat soap or just not wash with it?:confused2::lol:


Proper soap should be made from pork fat!!!!! My ex husband used to make it! But no, I'm not that bad, soap is washed off anyway and not absorbed. But I do tend to use olive oil and aloe vera as moisturiser

Heck I sound like a weirdo now lol

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> How true! My grandmother lived until she was ninety and always washed her hair in rainwater and old-fashioned Palmolive shampoo in little sachets. Her hair was so soft and clean and white.. She boasted that she had never used cosmetics -just a little Ponds -and in her younger days she was very good-looking. As an old woman she was quite striking.
> She ate healthily, never smoked and drank only a bottle of stout before going to bed. Never spent a day in hospital until she fell and broke her femur aged 88 - but she recovered fully!


She sounds like a great character! Rainwater might be a bit hard to get hold of in the Andalusian summer though ....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> She sounds like a great character! Rainwater might be a bit hard to get hold of in the Andalusian summer though ....


you can have some of ours........................


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> I've been known to wash my hair in washing up liquid. As long as I use a conditioner (usually a cheap one) you'd never know!!! I'm such a skinflint!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


HA HA I CAN BEAT U ALL ON THAT ONE AS JO NO'S


----------

